
Ask HN: Can anyone site an example of a Knowledge Base? - stabiilize
&quot;A knowledge base (KB) is a technology used to store complex structured and unstructured information used by a computer system. The initial use of the term was in connection with expert systems which were the first knowledge-based systems.&quot; - Wikipedia<p>Projects, code, research, anything<p>Thanks in advance
======
Cozumel
Have you checked out Semantic Wiki?[0] Here's a list of sites using it[1]

It's basically wikipedia software (mediawiki) with structured data markup that
lets you extract (sometimes dynamic) data and use it meaningfully.

[0][https://www.semantic-
mediawiki.org/wiki/Semantic_MediaWiki](https://www.semantic-
mediawiki.org/wiki/Semantic_MediaWiki)

[1][https://wikiapiary.com/wiki/Semantic_statistics](https://wikiapiary.com/wiki/Semantic_statistics)

~~~
stabiilize
cool, though what is the difference between this and wikidata?

~~~
Cozumel
It's a lot more established and used on a ton more sites, covering stuff that
wikipedia/wikidata doesn't, wikidata also looks to be just a subset of
semantic wiki code and not as full featured or capable.

Wikipedia explains it better
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_MediaWiki#Semantic_Me...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_MediaWiki#Semantic_MediaWiki_and_Wikidata)

